# Other Places Around The World > Asia, South Pacific & Australia >  >  Kanchenjunga Trek

## sevenpeakstreks

Kanchenjunga is referred as one of the "Five Great Treasures of the Snow", it is the third highest mountain of the world that lies at the eastern border of Nepal at an altitude of 8,586m. It takes at least two weeks' walk to reach the destination, Kanchenjunga base camp.

----------

